# Anyone with children, willing to help me out with an art project?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*I dont see many of you on off topic an di know lots of you have children!! lol soooo*




Preferably under 10 years old  younger the better

Basically im at uni doing a degree in fine art.

My project at the moment is based on reptiles/shelled/amphibians, their beauty, thire role, peoples opinions, the goverements thoughts, the good the bad and the ugly and so on.

One of my focuses, is on.. 

The fact that no one seems to know about wildlife, people my age, and younger children no one does, nothing.. me i guess i was lucky both of my parenst and my family, love wildlife, i know the native birds, reptiles, plants etc.. my friend at uni didnt even know what a dove was! 
Anyway, too many people my age and younger are scared of snakes, (and older) this is beacuse they are bruoght up knwing they are ''scary/slimy/evil'' etc..

I will be going to a local school of which has no children who have a reptile, or ever held one.. i m going to see what their thoughts are before hand, then after seeing reptiles.. and let them draw some pictures of what they think a lizard or snake looks like..

Now your children, should in theory see reptiles.. know them, like them or hate them, they will know what they are. And thats great, they have made teh descision to wether they like the or not, based on real events, not just parents telling them they are evil. 

anyway, i hope that made sense, 

what im after if you and your child/ren dont mind..

Is to write (their handwriting iff possible) their name, age, and what they think of reptiles, if the like them or hate them etc etc and if they have one etc. 
And to draw me a picture of a reptile, it can be their favourite one, or compleltly imaginary/made up 
hopefully tehere are some arty children out there, i know i was!!

i would like it to be compleltly their work if that makes sense.

these will be used in my art work.

they 'may' be used in an exhibtion, if this happens i will contact you first obviously.

If you would like to help me out, please pm me 

Thank you 

Gina

p.s if its ok to post it, it would be good  so i can have the origionals


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh you rodent and dog and cat people, very dissapointed!! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Gina i will ask lew to do a few pics an write about them an what he liked about them if you like hun we used to have a fair few reps and he helped me with them even the spids too 

he held my chiliean rose before i did lol

he is 8 yrs old 

you will have to excuse his hand wrtting like he has that thing that apparently dosnt exist dyslexia :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Gina i will ask lew to do a few pics an write about them an what he liked about them if you like hun we used to have a fair few reps and he helped me with them even the spids too
> 
> he held my chiliean rose before i did lol
> 
> ...


LMAO! lol.. thats fine.. i understand! 
thats great 
if he does it, just give me a pm and ill give you my address!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> LMAO! lol.. thats fine.. i understand!
> thats great
> if he does it, just give me a pm and ill give you my address!


 
okies hun :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> okies hun :2thumb:


say thanky to him, if he wants to do it !¬


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Gina i will ask lew to do a few pics an write about them an what he liked about them if you like hun we used to have a fair few reps and he helped me with them even the spids too
> 
> he held my chiliean rose before i did lol
> 
> ...


Ya can tell someones got a TV again:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ya can tell someones got a TV again:lol2:



lol


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

PM'd.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

abisnail said:


> PM'd.


thanky


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could help, but my only chillin's are furry... Although they LOVE their personal tvs (the snakes).


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Wish I could help, but my only chillin's are furry... Although they LOVE their personal tvs (the snakes).


lmao..
awww


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They seem to think that their Mom and Dad brought those cool things into the house purely for their entertainment!! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> They seem to think that their Mom and Dad brought those cool things into the house purely for their entertainment!! *lol*


aww so cute.. just liek the computer screen for tom.. (who is currently cahsing and trying to eat the letters i typee)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Exactly... The small viv is next to the computer monitor and sometimes I get a cat begging to get in my lap... Awww, right? Loves their Mommy, right? Nope. Wants to watch the tv.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Exactly... The small viv is next to the computer monitor and sometimes I get a cat begging to get in my lap... Awww, right? Loves their Mommy, right? Nope. Wants to watch the tv.


lmao"


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I will ask Ione if she'd like to do you a picture; she's 8 and likes reptiles and art so I'm sure she will join in.

Jo


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I might be able to help. I am currently teaching on long term supply in a yr 4 class. The children are 8 and 9. There are 32 in the class so could timetable this activity in for next week????

I have been at the school for 9 weeks now. 

I would have to ask the headteacher first tho.


----------



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

I can ask my 9 year old if you like. She had her first experience with reps last year when we visited a friend with snakes and lizards. She wants a gecko of her own now! 

xxx


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thats a great idea Gina
your so right though about alot of kids nowadays not even knowing the basic wildlife or anything about animals...
for me that is very odd because from when i was young all i ever read was nature books etc.. my life revolved around living things from birds to plants, fish, mammals in the wild and in captivity.

when we went out when i was a kid it wasnt to theme parks it was nature walks with the dogs looking at the local birds and naming them and looking under rocks/fallen trees to find native reptiles (people used to say "where's kelly" and the reply would be "with her face under that log" lol )

i think it would be good to compair the art and ideas of children who dont know about reptiles to kids who do !

unfortuantly i think my kids are to old for your project because they are comming up for 13. nether of them are big on drawing ether (which is weird as both me and their dad used to be big on drawing)


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i will ask my 3 they are 6,8 and 10


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Will get my two youngest to do it if you still need some more children.

All my children love animals, native and none native.

Neil


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just to say big thanky to all you!!



mrfluff said:


> I will ask Ione if she'd like to do you a picture; she's 8 and likes reptiles and art so I'm sure she will join in.
> 
> Jo


Thank you, if she does want to, just give me a pm when she is donne  (say thank you to her!)



enola69 said:


> I might be able to help. I am currently teaching on long term supply in a yr 4 class. The children are 8 and 9. There are 32 in the class so could timetable this activity in for next week????
> 
> I have been at the school for 9 weeks now.
> 
> I would have to ask the headteacher first tho.


sounds great! (i guess none of them have reptiles?) if your aloud to do it, give me a shout via pm 



Timewarpbunny said:


> I can ask my 9 year old if you like. She had her first experience with reps last year when we visited a friend with snakes and lizards. She wants a gecko of her own now!
> 
> xxx


thank you!!! If she wants to do it say thankyou!! and give me a shout via pm when she is done! 



ladyboid said:


> thats a great idea Gina
> your so right though about alot of kids nowadays not even knowing the basic wildlife or anything about animals...
> for me that is very odd because from when i was young all i ever read was nature books etc.. my life revolved around living things from birds to plants, fish, mammals in the wild and in captivity.
> 
> ...


hehe thank you!! its really odd, i didnt realise i was so odd, me and my friend when groing up were very tom boyish spent all our time looking for nature. we built a school pond! lol in year 4!!! thats crazy thinking back now! i didnt realise people were so un educated about wildlife until i went to uni. Graham is liek me , knows ''everything'' but at uni... people didnt even know what a dove was or a black bird, or foxglove the plant, or even a gecko... they thought there was one type of lizard... a gecko, and an iguana, thats all, oh and newts...... crazy crazy crazy!! anyway, i will stop now!!
If your children would like to do it, i know i would of done, but ive always been arty, lol. They could just do the writing part if they want to? Up to them, dont have to do it at all if they dont want to! lol. I asked my brothers friends 14-15... and they were like.. ''no blooming way, how sad..'' so... teenagers eh?



kerrie said:


> i will ask my 3 they are 6,8 and 10


thank you! if they do decide to just give me a pm 



kodakira said:


> Will get my two youngest to do it if you still need some more children.
> 
> All my children love animals, native and none native.
> 
> Neil


thank you, ive replied to your pm :_)

thanks again!!!

if eveyone who has contacted me does manage to get one i should get about 20-30 whoop!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Am i too old to join in Gina?!! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Am i too old to join in Gina?!! lol


lmao! you can do it if you want.. not stopping you!¬! lol
i asked jack (my brother) if i coudl go in to his school ... Ha did that make me chuckle! lol
he looked so worried i was gogn to do it! lol


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a ten year old daughter, I'm sure she's be happy to help out. I keep Leo's as well as a dog and 3 guinea pigs. She adores the geckos and loves to draw too.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mscongeniality said:


> I have a ten year old daughter, I'm sure she's be happy to help out. I keep Leo's as well as a dog and 3 guinea pigs. She adores the geckos and loves to draw too.


sounds great, well if she wants to do it, and does do it give me a pm, and i will send you the address


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thanky for all your pm's im looking forward to seeing them all!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I would but my youngest is 14 - good luck with the project though, it sounds fab.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Evie said:


> I would but my youngest is 14 - good luck with the project though, it sounds fab.


if they wouldnt mind, i dont mind.. just i know my brother at 14 wouldnt want to!! hehe


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> if they wouldnt mind, i dont mind.. just i know my brother at 14 wouldnt want to!! hehe


 I have showed him the thread and he has said he would - whether he actually does or not remains to be seen 'cos he is lazy - although he is grounded just now and quite bored:lol2:
Anyhow if he does it I will pm you and get your addy for posting.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Evie said:


> I have showed him the thread and he has said he would - whether he actually does or not remains to be seen 'cos he is lazy - although he is grounded just now and quite bored:lol2:
> Anyhow if he does it I will pm you and get your addy for posting.



hehe! fair enough!!


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

ooo only just noticed this thread!

i have a 7yr old son. we used to have a bearded dragon and many other pets so im sure he would love to write about his thoughts on a snake. weve never had a snake before, but i do want one. just not yet untill my little one is of school age.

Anyways, Antony's at his grans untill sunday. i will ask him when he gets home. : victory:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

We made a start on this tonight. My almost 4 year old drew a snake but it errrmmmm don't look like a "snake" in the real sense, if you get my drift! We shall try again tomorrow!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> ooo only just noticed this thread!
> 
> i have a 7yr old son. we used to have a bearded dragon and many other pets so im sure he would love to write about his thoughts on a snake. weve never had a snake before, but i do want one. just not yet untill my little one is of school age.
> 
> Anyways, Antony's at his grans untill sunday. i will ask him when he gets home. : victory:


sounds great! just pm me when he is done !! 



Ragmoth said:


> We made a start on this tonight. My almost 4 year old drew a snake but it errrmmmm don't look like a "snake" in the real sense, if you get my drift! We shall try again tomorrow!


hehe thats fine! lol!!
you should see my drawings!! lol
just give me a pm when done


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i go back to un ion monday next week.. sooo
anymore parents grandmas aunties etc out there?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just found out i have 32 comming from one person!! thanky!!
and about 10 comming from others.. shoudl get them all by the end of the week! whoop!! more the merrier!!


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

32 from the class i teach!! I dont have 32 kids!!!

No problem. They enjoyed doing them!


----------



## SeverusSnake (Jan 21, 2009)

Hiya are you still looking for people to do it?
Cos I wouldnt mind doing it-Im 14 but I draw like a 10 year old :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just to say i got 3 peoples today!
30 (i think) from one person (elona69)
1 from sarah (who are you!! lol)
and one from poshweiller!

thankyou!!! i look forward to seeing the others!!



if anyone else wants to do it thats cool!! lol pm me!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

common people!!
30 from children who dont own then vs 2 that do..

need moreee!!!!!!!!! lol

give your children homeowrk!!!! lol


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

soooooo sorry i havent got bk to you! ive been rushed off my feet with family problems, a broken boiler and a new puppy lol all at once as usual!

my sons off school tomoz so he will be doing it then. hope thats ok! xx


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i have not forgot ether 
do you have a deadline for it all to be in by ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> soooooo sorry i havent got bk to you! ive been rushed off my feet with family problems, a broken boiler and a new puppy lol all at once as usual!
> 
> my sons off school tomoz so he will be doing it then. hope thats ok! xx


thats fine!! hehe thanky!


ladyboid said:


> i have not forgot ether
> do you have a deadline for it all to be in by ?


hehe well i dont have a deadline nop, but i start on monday.. so next week would be good ! lol heheh


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i got two more today!

i also recived a letter from my local school saying the dont want to help ouut... 

evil peopel! lol


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

ok hes done one about snakes. amazing how kids think there slimy lol il send it out in the morning. pm me your address! : victory:


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

my 4 year old has painted a picture of one of my beardies - you can use that if you like - too young to write though. lol
ill ask my 8 year old to do a pic and some writing for you also


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DementisMulier said:


> ok hes done one about snakes. amazing how kids think there slimy lol il send it out in the morning. pm me your address! : victory:





vikki3683 said:


> my 4 year old has painted a picture of one of my beardies - you can use that if you like - too young to write though. lol
> ill ask my 8 year old to do a pic and some writing for you also



thank you so much you too, just pm me when they are done, and ill sne dyou the address


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i have one for you here 

pm me your address ( i cant remember it) and i will get it in the post : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> i have one for you here
> 
> pm me your address ( i cant remember it) and i will get it in the post : victory:


thank you!


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy to help too, I have 3 munchkins, 11, 8 and 7 and would be happy to do some artwork with them at the weekend. We have 2 snakes and a tortoise which they all love/help care for, feed clean, replace water etc.
Does it have to be just drawings or can we collage too? Drop me your addy and I will post asap.


----------



## xaimzx (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey my brother said he would help you out... he's 11 but he has terrible writing so you'll have to excuse that! I'll let you know when he's done & then you can let me know where to send


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

angels1531 said:


> Happy to help too, I have 3 munchkins, 11, 8 and 7 and would be happy to do some artwork with them at the weekend. We have 2 snakes and a tortoise which they all love/help care for, feed clean, replace water etc.
> Does it have to be just drawings or can we collage too? Drop me your addy and I will post asap.


thank you!!
that'll be great, give me a shout when your done!



xaimzx said:


> Hey my brother said he would help you out... he's 11 but he has terrible writing so you'll have to excuse that! I'll let you know when he's done & then you can let me know where to send


hehe thank you!
give me a shout when your done


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bump got another one today!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just got another one!
from 'ione' brilliant picture!!! thank you.

i have also got another but i have to pay for it  whoever sent it was 4p off... so they didnt deliver it grr.. posties are mean! so i gotta go collect it tommorro w


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

got another today or a black and yellow snake!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just got another very nice tort with a great pice of very need handwriting!!! 
better than mine!


----------



## Mrs Capester (Apr 20, 2008)

PM'd. What a fab project. :2thumb:


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

Aww great idea - both mine are home-ed so have plenty of time for their animals and will do you a pic and some writing lol - PM'd :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

p.s thank you you two!

still havent got in to a school but never mind, who neeeds snotty headteachers moaning eh?
lol





Got another 3 today!!!!

Great oneS!

a gecko, a snake (collage) and another snake (collage)
thank you!!

And to even one who has sent me them, i have rcived so many that i havent been pming people, but writing them on here! other wise ill get far to confused.

for people who are in the cambs region the exhibtion will be aroudn the 20th of april.

i should have some of these drawings on show, in one way or another! lol


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> p.s thank you you two!
> 
> still havent got in to a school but never mind, who neeeds snotty headteachers moaning eh?
> lol
> ...


WOHOOO, they had wicked fun doing them too. Glad they arrived safely. :O)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

angels1531 said:


> WOHOOO, they had wicked fun doing them too. Glad they arrived safely. :O)


hehe!! thank you!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Update 

Well i have been doing more and more lots of ideas..
here are some of the works i have done so far..
(sorry about the contrast and flash!)

























































this one i started today









I have my exhibition on the 25th i think, of April. 

plan is... to cut off my area from others, making a sort of insilation.. 
blocking off my area, and making it in to my reptile room.using sheets either side of my wall space. the sheets will contain prints of my vivs, the actual wall will hold photos work etc..

that probably made no sense but hey ho! lol
ill keep you updated 
will probably change a hell of alot anyway! lol

again thanky for all your help


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

i recognise the the one with the labelled feet!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

enola69 said:


> i recognise the the one with the labelled feet!!!


you should reconise 7


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

The bearded dragon one aswell........... seems a long time ago since i was doing those with my yr4 class. 

I am currently teaching a reception class till June.


----------



## alberts mamma (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you still collecting art work as I have a 2yr old and 10yr old that never need an excuse to get the art stuff out!.....although strangely they arent as enthusiasic when it comes to clear up time!:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

enola69 said:


> The bearded dragon one aswell........... seems a long time ago since i was doing those with my yr4 class.
> 
> I am currently teaching a reception class till June.


ooo recepption !! (cute!)



alberts mamma said:


> Are you still collecting art work as I have a 2yr old and 10yr old that never need an excuse to get the art stuff out!.....although strangely they arent as enthusiasic when it comes to clear up time!:bash:


hehe not in need of any right now..
have loads but if they want to do it they are welcome to do so , if you get me?


----------

